
Facebook Files Patent to Secretly Watch Users Through Webcam - owens99
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/facebook-plans-to-watch-users-through-webcams-spy-patent-application-social-media-a7779711.html
======
xg15
Slightly OT, but explain to me again why this is legal:

> _" We often seek patents for technology we never implement, and patents
> should not be taken as an indication of future plans,” said a Facebook
> spokesperson._

So can I just apply for a patent for that impossibly strong rope needed for
space elevators and if anything should ever figure out how to build it, I can
sue them?

(Though in this particular case, yes please, Facebook, by all means please get
the patent and don't build it and make sure no one else can build it either)

~~~
kbart
_" We often seek patents for technology we never implement, and patents should
not be taken as an indication of future plans”_

So, basically, WhatsApp story all over again(0)?

0\. "No, dear EC, we won't and can't link WhatsApp and Facebook accounts". Few
years later: "Oops".

------
quantumwannabe
Zuckerberg sticks tape over his own webcam.[1] Privacy for me but not for
thee?

[1] [https://i.imgur.com/QaKmKHi.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/QaKmKHi.jpg)

~~~
seasonalgrit
What is the tape on the side (near the capslock button) covering?

~~~
rememberlenny
Microphone

------
avian
Sticking a piece of black masking tape over webcams on my devices is pretty
much a reflex reaction for me these days. EFF also sells a nice set of
stickers for this exact purpose:

[https://supporters.eff.org/shop/laptop-camera-cover-
set](https://supporters.eff.org/shop/laptop-camera-cover-set)

I think I have never actually used the front facing camera on my smartphone.
Video conference calls on my laptop are so few and far between that removing
and replacing a small bit of sticky tape is really not much of an
inconvenience.

------
ultim8k
Again the problem is the microphone. Not the camera. And guess how many you've
got on your desk...

~~~
bhhaskin
It's scary isn't it? Not just how many are on your desk, but how many are
around you. In your office, or home. The possibility of abuse is endless.

------
crpatino
Even a broken clock gives the exact time twice a day.

As a professional community, we have uterly failed at giving a flying fuck
about anything other than quarterly revenue (aka. upholding a basic ethical
standard). But now, we can at least be hopeful that the biggest and meanest
shark in town is going to sue into oblivion any other party that tries to spy
on its customers; and over pattent infringement, nonetheless.

------
i336_
> _The patent also details a new text-messaging platform that would detect how
> hard you type, and use that information to attempt to work out how you
> feel._

Unrelated, but are there any phone keyboards that interpret a hard press as
uppercase and a soft press as lowercase?

(Relative to your average tap force)

------
mring33621
Zuckerberg's been trying to highlight this webcam privacy issue for quite some
time. I believe this may be his way of republicizing it while putting pressure
(via patent) on those who may be using it.

~~~
seasonalgrit
it's hard to take this comment -- mysteriously upvoted to the top within
minutes -- as anything other than corporate propaganda.

~~~
subie
I've been noticing this a lot with HN Facebook posts. You'll always find a FB
defender in the top comments.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14462785](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14462785)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14393991](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14393991)

~~~
KekDemaga
Zuckerberg has political ambitions perhaps he has hired a "correct the record"
sort of firm for himself.

------
microwavecamera
I think "Zuckerbergian" should replace the term "Orwellian" in the modern era.

------
fjdlwlv
This patent is 3 years old, obviously a "patent every idea you have" filing,
and nothing in the story supports the headline "secret".

This story has no value.

